# mono or braid



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

what is best for distance casting with a spinning reel?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a reel such as daiwa emblem or tica dolphin with 20lb braid(plus shocker)is the hot set-up .matched to a good rod,150yds+ is no problem.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

any advice on a good rod (i am going for casting bait as far as possible) thanks.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

two great rods are the 11' lamiglas and the11'9" breakaway.they are both pricey,but well worth it.you can also check the fishing web sites as they go up for sale quite a bit.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fish bucket are you looking for a heaver type set-up? If you take the time and learn to throw a conventional you will be amazed. 6 years ago I was throwing a 9500 ss like yours and a 12 ft pole, on my first cast with a525 mag penn and a 11 sealine-x pole I doubled my distance first cast..... It is truley the way to go. I now have several customs, live in buxton throw everyday. distance will come with pratice. Might want to look into a breakaway cannon for your spinner setup might help you out..... JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

jam,when i'm fishing and need distance i throw a tica dolphin on a
14' penn ppt rod.with 20lb p/p(50lb shocker)and 5 oz. casting dipsey,i'm pushing 200 yds.i also use the cannon.i also throw a newell reel,but not as far.i am going to get a mag525 soon.i just don't see any advantage a conventional has over a spinner in the surf.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*One Advantage*

It throws farther and it stands up to bigger fish better..Spinners don't have the backbone like a conventional does..Cast a spinner HEAV a heaver...



Fred


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't think you will see 150 with the 9500...Never put a tape to my casts but I know I can throw a heaver farther than a spinner. Now there are exceptions to the rule like Big Ed at the point he throws a spinner as far as most do conventionals his setup is I think 150 lami and a dawia emblem..... JAM


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks for the input, i have done some research and am thinking of the daiwa emblem x6000t on a 12ft ocean master(the heavy action one) 20lb power pro throwing 5-8oz . i think this setup is more in my price range, but if anyone has comments or sugestions on better rig in the same price range please let me know!


thanks, Lip Ripper


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Mono or braid*

Lip Ripper I have am emblem xt 5000 with a okuma solaris 12', and am very happy with it. I have 15lb big game mono with 50lb shocker. I also use a 12' Tica with a slosh 30 magged in Hatteras by Ryan and I also use a Penn Nomad 13'6" with a 525 mag. All three are a pleasure to use. I am getting distance a little more all the time and like the man said, patience and practice practice....salt shaker


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

what kind of distance are you getting out of the 5000 on the 12ft?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Lip ripper thats a better setup.. IMHO forget the braid or pp and use 17 lb suffix to a 50lb shocker...... JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

lip ripper,with that set-up,125-150 yds,should be easily obtainable.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Mono or braid*

Lip Ripper, getting around 300' to 350'. Rod loads up nice and it is easy to cast. As I said, I am very happy with it....


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

On a spinning combo I can cast further with light mono. Like 8 or 10 lb with a 20 lb shock with say 2 oz for spanish or such. If you are fishing bait and say 2 to 4 oz power pro is the way to go. You can really feel the bites and get good hook sets. Any thing over about 4oz I fish on a casting combo. That seems to work for me.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "fishin fool2",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

There are a couple advantages to using braid on a spinner.Contrary to many beliefs, it cast much farther on my spinning set up.I use 30# PP with a shock leader.The line comes off the reel and threw the guides many time smoother that mono.It is much more sensitive that mono. Better long distance hook sets. The strong under tow currents we have here have less of an effect on it due to its small diameter. When we have out sea weed problem, it bunches up on the line and enables the surf current to drag your bait in and around.With the Power pro I can usually give the rod a few pops/jerks and the line will cut threw the weed and it will fall off.I can get much more line on the reel. Down here it is not uncommon for some of our fish ( tarpon, Jacks, sharks ) to run off a couple hundred yards of line.If that is all you have then you are in trouble.I have two spinning rigs . Both are very simular except one has braid and the other has mono. The braid one will outcast the mono one by at least 50 yards. I have swaped rods and still get the same results.Don't get me wrong , I like mono too.I have all my baitcasting surf reels spooled with it.And the ABU6500c3ctmag/Okuma solaris set up will out cast all of them easily.I have it spooled with 150 yards of power pro and about 100 yard top shot of 17# mono.That is a little light on the mono for down here but so far I have been lucky enough not to hang into a big one.I did catch a 3 foot blacktip thursday on it with no trouble at all.But then again that is a dink for down here. 
Now for the bad points of braid and spinning reels.
Price
abrasion resistance
wind knots
This is my own eprerience and opinion but i hope it helps.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

game,very good post.i agree on all points.i actually thought that weed cutting trick was my little secret,but i guess not.the 3 drawbacks you stated,i'd like to comment on.i find braid is cheaper,because it lasts for years not months(like mono).i have some spools with 5 year old p/p and have no problems with it.abrasion is a toss up.i only fish the open beach so i don't get much of an abrasion factor.as i mostly bait fish(3-6 oz. weight)i rarely get a wind knot.only when i plug(less than 2 oz.) will i get an occasional wind knot.most of them can be gotten out with a braid pick.
have you ever measured your casts?


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Where i have ran into abrasion problems is when I am hooked up with a fish that is on the other side of a sand bar and does not want be pulled across it.The fish runs along the bottom back and forth on the other side of the sand bar and the line is draged on the sand bottom while stretched tight.
BUT, if you compare mono to braid of the same diameter, there might not be any abrasion differents.30# PP is the same as 12 mono I think.
I have never realy set out and casted for distance. I just fish mostly.But I do have a place I pactice sometimes .The problem is there is a block wall that is 100 yards from my casting spot.There is a buisy street on the other side of that wall about another 20 yards or so.When I got the hang of a more powerful cast I started putting the cast over the wall and in or over that street.You know that is not real safe with cars flying up and down that street so I had to stop practicing there.
A problem I have with PP is that after about a year of fishing with it on the same reel. I would cast out and when I reeled it back in the line would have a bad knot in it.I guess the line needed repacking or untwisting.I usually had to cut the line. Thats is where the money factor comes in for me.
I realy like the line on the set up I have. I just wish it had just a little bit more body to the line so it would not get itself tied in a knot as easy.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i have think i am going to go with pp and i will let everyone know about the distance.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*emblem x6000t*

does anyone know if there is an after market bait runner attachment for the emblem x6000t and if so where could i pick one up?


lip ripper


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*distance mono or braid*

Lip ripper I don't think they have a bait runner for the 6000xt,. I may be wrong, but I doubt it.... You decided on the xt for a reel then, good choice, If you set the drag loose and keep an eye it, will work pretty much like a bait runner. You shoujld not be that far from it anyway cause when you least expect it ole pj's will hit it and you will be chasing it into the water...LOL


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

there is a device that attaches to your rod that puts tension on your line.i've used them before and they work.theyr'e only a few bucks but i can't remember the name of them.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Yes there is a aftermarket baitrunner attachment made by Daiwa called Universal Bite N Run Converter available from the U. K. www.daiwasports.co.uk I got one and it was not very expensive and it works.


----------

